# change in attitude



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

The last couple of weeks Izzys attitude has really changed and I dont know if its her growing up or if she is upset over something. She use to be very loving, loved to be held, slept with us all the time, and she had to be by us. Well lately she is being withdrawn- she wont sleep with us, she only comes over to us for attention some times, she usually just goes to the edge of the couch and sleeps all day. She has been eating normal and using the kitty box. Is this her growing up or is she upset?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Hmmm. She might be feeling a little off colour. Perhaps you should take her to the vet just to make sure its nothing health related.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

How old is she? I agree with Allie, it seems unusual to have a cat's behavior change so drastically w/out some sort of cause. I mean, when a cat matures, it isn't as if they reach age 2 and they immediately become sedentary. It is usually a very gradual process, slow enough the pet owner doesn't notice anything out of the ordinary. It just slowly morphs over time and is accepted as normal as the small changes are assimilated into daily life.



mstx said:


> ...if she is upset over something.


What has happened recently that could have affected her? Moved? New people in the house? New pets? New furniture? Has she been healthy with no sicknesses? IMO, I doubt it would be her expressing annoyance or disgruntlement over some issue, usually marked behavior changes are due to pain/health or environment issues. If you can eliminate no triggers in her environment, you may need to take her to the vet to determine if she is having any pain issues or is coming down with some sort of medical problem.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

The only change is Im working more so Im not at home as much. Izzy is about 1yr now.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

mstx said:


> The only change is Im working more so Im not at home as much. Izzy is about 1yr now.


I seriously doubt you being away from home and working more could be the problem. A 1 year old cat should be energetic and bouncing off the walls with energy. I would also expect a 1yr old cat to REALLY be bouncing off the walls if their people weren't home as often in the past to help them expend that excess energy.
Something drastic had changed for this cat and it sounds like the problem is not environmental so you need to process-of-elimination to find out what is bothering her, because something obviously is. 1yr old cats should have much more energy and life than what you are describing. Your description of her behavior reminds me of a very old cat, not a young one. 

When was the last time she was at the vet? You may need to take her in for a check up and bloodwork. I am concerned that this young cat is not behaving like a young cat. Let us know how it goes and I hope she perks up soon.
Heidi


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

last time she had blood work was probally 5 months ago.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Was that when she was spayed and declawed? Maybe it'll take her a little time to adapt after that. Do you think she could be in any pain? I would definitely take her to the vet just to be safe.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What happened five months ago? Was she ill? I wonder if she could be having a relapse. 
You could probably call your veterinarian and find out, see what they think. Maybe if she is having a relapse they could give you more of whatever meds they used last time so you wouldn't have to bring her in and have another office visit charge. I've never had a cat be treated for something and have the infection come back, but I suppose it is possible that it could happen if the first round of meds didn't kill off everything the first time.
Sorry, I wish I knew what else to offer for Izzy.
h


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

(Marie and I posted almost at the same time)

Was Izzy declawed? If she was, I think that is probably the reason for her attitude change. I still think this subdued behavior is NOT normal for such a young kitten-ish cat and you may want to call your vet and have him/her examine Izzy. She may still be having some pain issues from that surgery. Does she seem hesitant to move/walk/run? If she does, then I'm sure that is most likely the problem.
Again, I'm sorry, I don't know what to offer to be able to help Izzy.
h


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

> The Natural Cat by Anitra Frazier The physical effect of declawing is gradual weakening of the muscle of the legs, shoulders, and back. Balance is impaired. The cat is 75% defenseless….The long –range effects are both physical and emotional. A declawed cat is, in reality, a clubfooted animal. He can not walk normally but must forever after move with his weight back on the rear of his pads. Posture is irrevocably altered.. because they are defenseless, declawed cats live in a constant state of stress. This is very draining and because of the constant stress, these cats are more prone to disease. Pg 94-94





> Cat Be Good by Annie Bruce. It is a risky and painful procedure that amputates the claw, tendon, bone and ligament to the first knuckle of each joint…It undermines the cat’s health, confidence and attitude and can lead to worse problems. Pg 9 There may be pain in the stump.. or the limb or part of the limb….Confidence is dimisnished in the declawed cat. Many cat owners report that their cats personality changed drastically after being declawed pg 162-163


I declawed my cat, in 2002, when I first got him (_I wish I had known about Cat Forum back then_) and hes had a life time of special issues. It doesnt surprise me at all that your cats is in a funk. He, like my cat, now has a life time of facing challenges emotionally and physically from this barbaric procedure.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

she doesnt hesitate to walk run or jump. She just sleeps alot more and keeps to herself. Its almost like her and Munchkin switched rolls bc Munchkin running around where she use to sleep. 

Could she be bored? I havent got any new toys in a while so maybe I should go get some different ones so she will be more entertained?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

> Cat Be Good by Annie Bruce. It is a risky and painful procedure that amputates the claw, tendon, bone and ligament to the first knuckle of each joint…It undermines the cat’s health, confidence and attitude and can lead to worse problems. Pg 9 There may be pain in the stump.. or the limb or part of the limb….Confidence is diminished in the declawed cat. Many cat owners report that their cats personality changed drastically after being declawed pg 162-163


NO this is a result of declawing.


----------

